# E-Bike riding in Connecticut



## Djphelan01 (Aug 14, 2016)

I tried an E-bike and had a blast now I want one. I live in CT which is typically not a fun friendly state. I’m curious are their any riders who ride E-bikes in CT? If so where do you ride and have you had any issues? Are there places that allow or specifically say they are not allowed? Before I drop my money down I want to know if I’ll have places to ride. I also ride dirt bikes and there’s only 1 legal public place to ride them in CT, so I figured the state might have the same outlook for e-bikes.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

"The short answer is that all the major state and federal land management agencies in New England allow e-bikes only on trails which allow motorized recreation".

From here: Where Can Electric Mountain Bikes Be Ridden in New England | NEMBA


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Dj, sounds like CT rules are similar to those where I reside in CA. Fortunately there are fire roads here that can be ridden by licensed vehicles, but rarely are; these provide a nice venue for eMTB (for my wife and me).


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Djphelan01 said:


> I tried an E-bike and had a blast now I want one. I live in CT which is typically not a fun friendly state. I'm curious are their any riders who ride E-bikes in CT? If so where do you ride and have you had any issues? Are there places that allow or specifically say they are not allowed? Before I drop my money down I want to know if I'll have places to ride. I also ride dirt bikes and there's only 1 legal public place to ride them in CT, so I figured the state might have the same outlook for e-bikes.


 Don't waste your money, Mountain bikes are fun you should try one on those trails, you would have a blast.


----------



## Djphelan01 (Aug 14, 2016)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Don't waste your money, Mountain bikes are fun you should try one on those trails, you would have a blast.


I have a Santa Cruz Hightower that I love. I was just thinking of getting an E-bike to have another choice in the stable.
Thanks for the replies,it looks like CT is the same for E-bikes as dirt bikes.

sfgiantsfan-I love your Irish quote in your signature!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Dj, you're a typical e+; I know many e-MTB riders and all but one still ride MTB as well as e-MTB. It's just a different experience on a different vehicle.


----------

